# Schwinn Madison for $403.75 - good Deal?



## markmaxwell

Performance has the Schwinn Madison marked down to $475 with an additional 15% off this week. That would also garner another $40 in Performance points. Does anyone have any experience with the Madison and think it s worth this price? Its kind of heavy. Is the frame overly heavy to warant upgrades?
Thanks for any input.


----------



## BianchiJoe

markmaxwell said:


> Performance has the Schwinn Madison marked down to $475 with an additional 15% off this week. That would also garner another $40 in Performance points. Does anyone have any experience with the Madison and think it s worth this price? Its kind of heavy. Is the frame overly heavy to warant upgrades?
> Thanks for any input.


I'd go for that deal. As for the weight, I think it hits the scales at 21 lbs or so - pretty typical for the price point, but you'll be able to toss that thing around with no problem. Besides, you get into that sub-20-lb range on a street fixie, and things can get a little squirelly on a fast descent. The double-butted steel frame should last a lifetime and give you a nice compliant ride. Jump on it while they have your size in stock.


----------



## FatTireFred

if it fits... not many other options at that price


----------



## markmaxwell

The fit is somewhat an issue. The extra large only has a 56.5cm top tube. I typically ride a 58cm tt. The seat tube length should be fine however.


----------



## Howard3

*virtually identical TT lengths*



markmaxwell said:


> The fit is somewhat an issue. The extra large only has a 56.5cm top tube. I typically ride a 58cm tt. The seat tube length should be fine however.


From Schwinn's website, it seems that the XL has a 56.9 cm top tube length. In addition, the seat tube angle (STA) of the XL is 74 degrees. If your current bike has a STA of 73 degrees, then the top tube length of the Schwinn is basically identical to your current ride since you would have to slide the Schwinn's saddle back an extra 1.2 cm to compensate for its steeper STA. However, it should be noted that the standover height for the XL is more than 86 cm - a height that most riders could not handle.


----------



## JaeP

I wish my local Performance bike shop carried the Schwinn Madison 'cause I'd be all over that like ugly on an ape. That's an incredible deal!


----------



## sabulatodd

*I got one!*

I picked one up, and then Performance dropped the price to $399 before they ran out- so I called them and they credited my back $63 - so the price was ultimately around $350. 

I didn't put on the handlebars or brakes - I put on some bullhorns, wrapped them in red cloth tape (that I subsequently shellacked thoroughly). I also changed out the stem for black one, the seatpost for a Thomson set-back, the seat for a red Fizik Gobi, and the stock cog and ring for Surly parts (the stock pieces were junk). I've been riding it a lot, and the ride is remarkably nice. It's a great training bike! I've really grown attached to it!


----------



## moab63

*The mercier kilo is a better deal*

and cheaper..

http://bikesdirect.com/products/mercier/kilott.htm


----------



## thespoonman

the madison has brakes...


----------



## thedips

i thought all performance bikes you can do store to store transfers if there is an item in stock that you want


----------



## Dave Hickey

moab63 said:


> and cheaper..
> 
> http://bikesdirect.com/products/mercier/kilott.htm


hardly a better deal.. The Madison come with front and rear brakes and levers. The Kilo does not....and it doesn't look nearly as nice as the Madison


----------



## midlife_xs's

I haven't seen the Schwinn Madison at the Performancebike store near me and is not at their website either.

The Kilo TT is not (yet) available either.


----------



## JaeP

*From Fixed Gear Gallery*

Hands down. Schwinn Madison wins!


----------



## JohnnyTooBad

The Madison is a darn purrty bike. I debated long and hard. Performance had them at $389 plus a 15% off coupon (plus 10% in points). But ultimately, because I was looking for a commuter, and wanted bullhorns and the ability to run wider tires and fenders, so I went with something else, which is not nearly as nice looking.


----------



## warmseth

you got a link for the madison at performance?


----------



## bikesdirect

Dave Hickey said:


> The Madison come with front and rear brakes and levers. The Kilo does not....


Dave - I am shocked and a little sadden

I could move the Kilo TT to China instead of Taiwan and save $50 MY COST
way more than it takes to put on a brake {about $4 in China}
And I could drop the Reynolds 520 for a 4130 tube from China

In fact my staff asks my all the time; "why not move some of the Motobecanes or Merciers to China? - save the money and pocket it - no one will know or care"

Of course, at Pacific {Schwinn} the entire decision making process is probably more logical than mine. I figure I can use the top steel frame builder in Taiwan and Reynolds and at least the old hands [like you] will appreciate that. I guess the guys at Pacific know a lot more than I do. 

I do sell out of Kilo TTs as quick as I can get them; but it seems the message you are sending me is the same as my staff -- screw the QC - move it to China - add a brake - and still save $46 and no one will care.

Problem is: I will care


----------



## Argentius

Well, even if it raised customers' prices $5 or 10, I think you should add a brake!

QC is a good thing, I agree...

But on the frame material -- you say you could drop the Reynolds 520 to 4130. The website says the frame is "Mercier Custom Double Butted and Tapered 4130 Cromoly."
I'm a little confused...


----------



## FatTireFred

the last bastion has been breached


----------



## bikesdirect

Argentius said:


> Well, even if it raised customers' prices $5 or 10, I think you should add a brake!
> 
> QC is a good thing, I agree...
> 
> But on the frame material -- you say you could drop the Reynolds 520 to 4130. The website says the frame is "Mercier Custom Double Butted and Tapered 4130 Cromoly."
> I'm a little confused...


All Kilo TT bikes and frames we sell have Reynolds 520 - which is a 4130 cromoly - it is just not the cheapest one you can buy.

Kilo TT is a track bike [many buyers use for track only] - but I agree lots of customers add brakes and even flip the wheel and use a FW

We bring the Motobecane Messenger [also Taiwan] which comes with brakes and it comes with both fixed & freewheel -- so customers can setup as they like. Still at same price as a Kilo TT 

We started selling track bikes before they become so popular as street machines with brakes. We will be adding more models with brakes - including a cyclo cross SS type and one with bull horns. Plus adding one that is track only that can not accept brakes. We even have an ATB people can ride as fixed -- there is a lot of interest in the single speed arera - that's for sure.


----------



## Dave Hickey

Mike, I could care less where the bikes are made. The Madison is a great looking bike. 

Judging by my inbox that's been flooded with protests about you posting here, I strongly suggest you keep your sales pitch out of this forum. You are most welome to to discuss fixed geared bikes but please keep the sales pitch out

Thanks


----------



## bikesdirect

Dave Hickey said:


> Mike, I could care less where the bikes are made.


Dave, you are in the majority -- most could care less. 
So I will just do a SS/Track with brakes for next spring at $299 delivered.
And use one of the factories in China that makes Trek, Specialized, and such.
It will not be a Moto or Mercier, can not have a DuraAce cog or Reynolds like the Killo TT, but it can get the features most people want.

If anyone would like to post features that you would find important on a ss/track bike that comes in under $300 -- please do. {I also like hearing what colors people prefer - if anyone wants to say}

thanks


----------



## Applesauce

Dave Hickey said:


> ...I strongly suggest you keep your sales pitch out of this forum.


Word.


----------



## FatTireFred

the thinly veiled "market research" can go too


----------



## bikesdirect

FatTireFred said:


> the thinly veiled "market research" can go too


I for one beleive in the value of these forums for market research - it should not be 'thinly veiled' - IT SHOULD BE OUT IN THE OPEN

I have benefited from lots of input from forum members suggesting bikes we now have or have on the way. Including SS/Track in 64cm and 65cm frames, SS/Track in 43cm/650c, SS/Track in Pink, Lugged Frames for Track, Ti on Mountain bikes, cyclo-cross in SS, Ti cyclo-cross, high-grade steel HT, lower gears on Touring, CF frame offerings, Track frame offerings, CF tubular wheel offering, and mamy many more.

I can not think of everything; nor can any designer/builder. I think the suggestions and ideas made by forum members are a great resource. I am surprised there are not more brands on here asking for input - actually. 

It is win-win deal. Buyer would like a Pink SS/Track bike and wants smaller sizes. Can not find it. Suggests it online in a forum. Then some brand decides "hey, that could be a market" -- Brand brings it - customers get something they want -- both win. I would not have Pink Track bikes on the way if interested customers had not suggested it would be a great idea.

I could site dozens of examples of entire bikes and little details that I have acted on; which where suggested on forums.
To me; this is a great benefit that forums offer to cycling in general.

I could go on and on about this - as I have been doing the same thing for decades by collecting info / ideas from customers on the sales floor and then incorporating those into my bikes and other companies bikes. The forum environment just makes it easier for everyone to contribute ideas and/or collect ideas - how can that be bad? I think it is fantastic.

THIS IS NOT A REQUEST FOR INPUT IN THIS THREAD; JUST MY RESPONSE TO THE POST BY "FatTireFred"


----------



## FatTireFred

of course you think it's great, you get exposure, preorders, etc. if you think it's a win-win for us that just want to talk about bikes, you'd better think again... and there's apparently an inbox flooded with protests to prove it


----------



## Richard

While I'm not a fan of Schwinn, the Madison is a heck of a lot more bike than either a Motobecane Messenger or the Kilo TT. Better wheels/hubs, stem, headset, etc. And, in my humble opinion, anybody who rides street on a fixed gear without a brake deserves everything they get.

Go cheap, get cheap.


----------



## bikesdirect

Richard said:


> . Better wheels/hubs, stem, headset, etc.
> 
> Go cheap, get cheap.


Richard

Are you aware that Formula, KT, JoyTech, Kalloy all make items in both Taiwan and China? {and that they use same model number even though item is different?} The reason I ask is the experience of every builder I have ever talked to is: working items like hubs that are made in Taiwan are better quality than the exact same item made in China.

This is how it works for those that like details: Say a hub model X is offered by hub maker in Taiwan and China -- bike builder will source locally. So if you use same spec and build in Taiwan you get model X hub built in Taiwan. If you source bike from China, model X hub will be built in China.

There is not one hub maker out of KT, Joy Tech, or Formula that will claim the same model hub from China is equal to version from Taiwan in QC. I am currently working with a cruiser company I do some consulting with; they are going thru a hub nightmare on a hub from China which never caused any issue when same model number was sourcred on Taiwan bikes.

Hub is just one example; same thing applies to fixed cogs, headsets, brakes, BB, and so on.

So your statement "Go cheap, get cheap" has meaning at several levels.
Nothing wrong with saving money; just need to know how it was saved.
The big 3 quality suppliers out of China {Giant, Merida, and Ideal} are used to supplying customers that do not mind paying a bit more to get better parts shipped in from Taiwan or Japan; like Trek, Specialized, Fuji, Cannondale, Terry, etc.... Question is who is Schwinn's biggest customer and are they up for paying the extra to use Giant, Merida, or Ideal. I know the answer to that and I think you do too.


----------



## gande_bike

*Back to the topic....*

I bought a 2008 Schwinn Madison for $360, two days ago at a small LBS in Framingham, MA (Simple Living Cycles). Not sure how many he has in stock or how long he'll keep that price. If you're in the area, it's worth checking out.


----------



## bikesdirect

gande_bike said:


> I bought a 2008 Schwinn Madison for $360, two days ago at a small LBS in Framingham, MA (Simple Living Cycles). Not sure how many he has in stock or how long he'll keep that price. If you're in the area, it's worth checking out.


Score!
That is an excellent price for that bike from an LBS!
There are deals out there for those that shop - and 35% to 40% off is certainly doable at this time of year..


----------



## Dave Hickey

gande_bike said:


> I bought a 2008 Schwinn Madison for $360, two days ago at a small LBS in Framingham, MA (Simple Living Cycles). Not sure how many he has in stock or how long he'll keep that price. If you're in the area, it's worth checking out.



Thanks for bringing this back to the topic at hand...


----------



## collegeboy2844

So from reviewing this forum, it seems that everyone really like the Madison. I have mine for sell for $350 in mint condition, and I haven not had any offers! Am I asking to high of a price?? You can no longer get it from performance, and I can't find it for any less than $400 on the web. Maybe on not looking hard enough... What do you guys think, should I come down on the price or just hold out?


----------



## JohnnyTooBad

collegeboy2844 said:


> So from reviewing this forum, it seems that everyone really like the Madison. I have mine for sell for $350 in mint condition, and I haven not had any offers! Am I asking to high of a price?? You can no longer get it from performance, and I can't find it for any less than $400 on the web. Maybe on not looking hard enough... What do you guys think, should I come down on the price or just hold out?


Performance hasn't had them on their web site for a while, but they have them in the shops, and I think you can get one if you call them. In general, Selling a used bike for $50 off retail isn't going to fly. You should be at 50% of full MSRP, which would put that bike at about $250 (including shipping).


----------

